# $10,000 Blue water capable boat



## Agri (Dec 5, 2011)

Felt like poking the wasps nest.

1974 Albin Vega 27' Sailboat Victoria City, Victoria 
BAM

Proof

Solo Around the America's Under Sail | An audacious attempt at sailing the Northwest Passage and circumnavigating entirety of both continents, to benefit Chesapeake Region Accessible Boating
BAM

A day or so ago I saw a post in a thread, forget which one, bemoaning those who have a $10,000 budget and want a blue water capable boat. Then I saw this and had the urge to post it.

Secretly hoping this boat is still for sale when I get back to the Island this summer, it would be a nice upgrade from my Cal 25.


----------



## NewportNewbie (Jul 30, 2011)

That hull design may be capable of that. But a truly blue water capable boat will have beefed up rigging and gear. Will a 40 year old boat have that. Depends on if the previous owners built it for that. May cost another 15000 in upgrades to get it ready.


----------



## Realm333 (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re.*

Yes but look at the work that needs to be done to even make her blue water ready.


----------



## billsull (Jul 8, 2007)

As you can tell from my sig, I'm not exactly unbiased when it comes to these boats, but here's one that's close to 10K and IMHO is blue water capable:

1973 Allied Seawind Ketch Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

YES do stir the pot!  I agree that there are good <10K options and the Albin Vega 27 is one that is in this book.










Yes you can find a boat for under 10k to take you anywhere but do expect to spend some more outfitting it. Of course all but the MOST expensive of boats will require some work and some spending to be ocean-ready.

MedSailor


----------



## jimjazzdad (Jul 15, 2008)

I had an Albin Vega for 10 years - tough little boat! There are documented cases of these boats circumnaviating and recently a fellow from the Chesapeake area sailed one around the Americas via the Northwest Passage and Cape Horn; he is almost home, arriving at Annapolis later this month: 
Solo Around the America's Under Sail | An audacious attempt at sailing the Northwest Passage and circumnavigating entirety of both continents, to benefit Chesapeake Region Accessible Boating
Here is an example of a Vega from my local classifieds for considerably less than $10K, if someone wants the makings of an adventure project....
Albin Vega - Nova Scotia Sailboats For Sale - Kijiji Nova Scotia Canada.


----------



## CrazyRu (May 10, 2007)

It has been done in cal 25. You have the boat already
http://www.cal25.com/page11/page42/WorldCruiser.html


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Agri said:


> Felt like poking the wasps nest.
> 
> 1974 Albin Vega 27' Sailboat Victoria City, Victoria
> BAM
> ...


Agri,

The problem is, when new users come to this forum asking this question, they're usually looking for something 40 feet long with two cabins, two heads and a laundry that's bluewater capable. 

I totally agree that bluewater boats can be found for $10k, but there will be compromises.


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

A Montgomery 15 or 17 are both proven blue water boats and they can be had for much less than $10,000.


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

Sure its a Blue Water Boat ... But; Are you a blue water Sailor?...Dale


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

My boat (Bristol 27) is in John Vigor's book too. I would consider the B27, however, it was obviously not intended for off shore work. Consider the following: Only 20 gal of fuel, only 20 gal water, A4, offset main hatch (just don't get knocked down to starboard), icebox lid in the cockpit, no seacocks on cockpit scuppers... These are just a random assortment of problems you might find with boats that were not built to go off shore. OTOH, there are lots of attributes that you would want to find: parallel hatch board slides, smallish cockpit, high bridge deck, reasonable motion, reasonable ultimate stability...


----------



## LauderBoy (Mar 15, 2010)

billsull said:


> As you can tell from my sig, I'm not exactly unbiased when it comes to these boats, but here's one that's close to 10K and IMHO is blue water capable:
> 
> 1973 Allied Seawind Ketch Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com


Awesome looking boat for the price. Still lacks a SSB for weather reports, an EPRIB and a liferaft. And the sails are 13 years old.

One good blow and you might be left stranded with shredded sails in the middle of nowhere on a boat with small diesel and water tankage and no long range communications.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

there are all kinds of boats at low prices--i found my formosa 41 for 10k and so far havent put into it more than 5k usd..including new engine and deck backing plate and some ancillary repair and a jib repair--restitching the clew hardware straps and sacrificial -- they are out there--just have to look--market is still soft and in favor of the buyer-just keep looking. 
btw--my 10k formosa is out sailing with me and whomever i find to accompany me-have made 2000 miles so far.
albin vegas and allied are excellent boats.
might wanna learn on opb so your skill level is greater before taking it on a solo at sea....


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

Here is a list of small sailboats that James Baldwin, who has done two circumnavigations in boats less than 30 feet, recommends and with comments as bluewater capable: Atom Voyages - Good Old Boats List Some of these boats are more than your budget but many are not.On his website he has more information on bluewater cruising and his own circumnavigations: Atom Voyages - Home


----------



## brehm62 (Mar 27, 2011)

The smallest blue water boat I know of is 18' long but you would have to build it yourself. It's a little heavier than a Cal 20.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

All else being equal (and it's not), a longer boat will be less likely to be pitch-poled in a huge breaking wave... and costs increase in exponential fashion with length... so there are choices to be made.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

Agri said:


> Felt like poking the wasps nest.
> 
> 1974 Albin Vega 27' Sailboat Victoria City, Victoria
> BAM
> ...


Like others have said, with some luck and good weather you could probably take any boat around the world. Check out the latest posts on Matt's site:
Solo Around the America's Under Sail | An audacious attempt at sailing the Northwest Passage and circumnavigating entirety of both continents, to benefit Chesapeake Region Accessible Boating
Boat sounds like it is falling apart- let's hope he gets some better weather. Also, this boat you cannot even stand up in- pretty uncomfortable for a long passage.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Proof of nothing. The boat is 10% over your $10k budget to start with. Then like all boat adds, everything it says must be true.

Unless it has been in fresh water or repowered, the original engine may very well be rotted out fro salt water and the unqieu combination starter/alternator nearly impossible to replace or refurbish by now. 

But rashly assuming the ad is true and the boat is in fine shape, Vegas are fine boats. Whether it is a "bluewater" boat is quite another question. If you've read the results of the infamous Fastnet Race disaster, or the regulations of some bluewater races like the Newport-Bermuda, you'll din a 27' boat is simply disqualified as being too short to go play in blue water. In outstanding weather, with outstanding luck, or with the sagacity and timetable to allow for weather windows, even a kayak can go around the world.

Bluewater boat? Like a Timex, it has to be able to take a licking and keep on ticking, and at 27' OAL...even a zen master can walk on water. The thing is, how reliably can they keep on doing so?


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

There are literally thousands upon thousands of derelict sailboats sitting on the hard throughout the U.S., many of which are in deplorable shape, while others are in sailing condition. Most can be had for little or no money--the marinas just want to get rid of them. It takes a bit of searching, both on the Internet and by driving from boatyard to boatyard, but you will find lots of them. You just have to be willing to do the legwork, and of course, shop carefully.

All the best,

Gary


----------



## Agri (Dec 5, 2011)

CrazyRu said:


> It has been done in cal 25. You have the boat already
> A Cal 25 World Cruiser


 I know, thats the reason why I went with a Cal 25 to start, just to see if I would actually enjoy sailing. She's got a few more problems that while fixable (spongy deck), not sure that I want to attempt when I can get something in better shape, for a bit more dollars. I'd also feel safer, however naively, in something with a bit better reputation. (Don't mean to disparage Cal 25's but hypothetically if you saw a Cal for 5k and a Vega for 5k both in pristine condition which would you choose?)



hellosailor said:


> Proof of nothing. The boat is 10% over your $10k budget to start with. Then like all boat adds, everything it says must be true.


Offers 8 settle at 9,999.99, bing, bang, boom. The operable word is "capable" not necessarily ready. The definition of capable definitely varies from person to person.



travlineasy said:


> travlineasy said:
> 
> 
> > There are literally thousands upon thousands of derelict sailboats sitting on the hard throughout the U.S., many of which are in deplorable shape, while others are in sailing condition. Most can be had for little or no money--the marinas just want to get rid of them...
> ...


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Six years ago I picked up a a 1981 Catalina 27 for $2,000. It had 5 sails, (2 mains, 3 jibs), 2-speed winches, 3 anchors, 5 brand new PFDs still in the plastic bags, the interior and exterior cushions were in perfect condition, a 2-burner alcohol stove that used wicked canisters, and it was powered with a Universal Atomic-4 gasoline engine. The boat had been sitting for 5 years, the engine didn't run, but it would turn over, which was a good indication that it was repairable without a lot of expense.

The boat was in Baltimore's Inner Harbor and was a derelict that had been donated to the Living Classrooms Foundation, which is part of Chesapeake Bay Foundation. I paid a friend $300 to tow the boat up the bay to a nearby marina, where I spent the next two months mainly cleaning, scrubbing, compounding, waxing and varnishing. I had a local guy work on the Atomic-4, who claimed he knew all about them. The engine would run, but it was difficult to start and ran a bit rough. He claimed it was age. One day, when the engine failed to start, I removed the carburetor and it was filthy inside. I took it apart, cleaned everything with Gumout Carb Cleaner, adjusted the float, put it back together and reinstalled it on the engine. It fired right up, ran like a Swiss watch and continued to do so for the next five years I owned the boat. The boat sailed like a dream, the only addition I made was new electronics and a great roller furling system. The guy I sold it to loved it and after 2 years is still sailing it throughout Chesapeake Bay.

Now, that 27 Catalina, IMO, was not a bluewater boat, despite the fact that some folks have sailed them across the Atlantic and Pacific. However, there were other boats there that were, and the price tag wasn't much higher. Some were diesel powered, some had engines that were locked up and wouldn't turn over. Some had spongy decks and I would not even consider them. I did look at a Morgan 32.5 that was in incredible condition, it had a completely reconditioned 56-hp Perkins diesel, was absolutely gorgeous inside and out and had one, small soft-spot on the foredeck. It sold for $10,000. The guy that purchased the boat spent another $2,500 fixing the foredeck, added radar and headed for Bermuda a couple months later.

Keep looking--you'll eventually find what you're looking for, and at a price you can afford.

All the best,

Gary


----------



## RXBOT (Sep 7, 2007)

For 10 grand it should be no problem finding a boat that is able to go from Maine to Florida cross to Bahamas explore the Carib and so on.If your never more than 2-3 days from land do you call that blue water? Maybe yes or no. To cross somebody of water that would take say 30-40 days I would want a very fit boat no matter the size. For myself I consider there is more than enough to see on this side of the Atlantic and have no desire to sail right round. Besides I don't mind hanging with a Rastafarian but have no interest in having to deal with fundamentalist Muslims.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

> I don't mind hanging with a Rastafarian but have no interest in having to deal with fundamentalist Muslims.


I would worry more about the reprobate Somali criminal than a guy with a shoe bomb... I wonder if a pirate would sooner attack a half million dollar Hinckley, or a $10,000 Vega?


----------



## Agri (Dec 5, 2011)

hellosailor said:


> the regulations of some bluewater races like the Newport-Bermuda, you'll din a 27' boat is simply disqualified as being too short to go play in blue water.


Then there is the "Singlehanded Transpac".

Singlehanded Transpac - Sailing California to Hawaii Solo | YachtPals.com


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

Agri said:


> Then there is the "Singlehanded Transpac".
> 
> Singlehanded Transpac - Sailing California to Hawaii Solo | YachtPals.com


Cool... Curious, do these single handers solo the boats back to Cali? If not, how do the boats get back?


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

> Cool... Curious, do these single handers solo the boats back to Cali? If not, how do the boats get back?


Probably throw it on a freighter, or pay a crew to sail it back, or take another month and sail it back themselves... or take the expensive stuff off the boat and sell the hull for scrap.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

Tania Aebi was 18 when she sailed solo around the world in Veruna a 26 foot sloop. James Baldwin was 21 when he bought S/V Atom, a 28 foot Pearson Triton and at 25 sailed solo around the world. So bluewater sailing can certainly be done in smallish boats by young people. Having said that, how many people would want make the sacrifices that these two made in terms of creature comforts. Baldwin became a vegetarian and would spend days at sea without going into port because he had no money. One time he went 45 days straight at sea.


----------



## Cruiser2B (Jan 6, 2011)

i bought an alberg 30 in sailable condition for 4800 last year. i rerigged it this year with all new wire, sta-locs, turnbuckles, upgraded chainplates, windex spreader lights, vhf antenna, 3 new blocks at masthead and hardware for 2300. Replaced all the running rigging during season last year. so for about 8500 i have a pretty capable boat. still working on tankage and other areas....i feel like i will have a blue water capable boat for about 12-13000 when all said and done. best part is it will all be new and i will have done all the work.

check it out at 

svsalacia.blogspot.com


----------



## brehm62 (Mar 27, 2011)

RXBOT said:


> a boat that is able to go from Maine to Florida cross to Bahamas explore the Carib and so on.If your never more than 2-3 days from land do you call that blue water? Maybe yes or no.


I could easily run down the coast on my 20' boat. I could probably cross the gulf stream and get to the Bahamas. But, if there were bad weather I would want some protection like a harbor or island I could anchor behind. Mine is not a blue water boat by any stretch of the imagination.



> To cross somebody of water that would take say 30-40 days I would want a very fit boat no matter the size.


Yes, this is more my definition of blue water.


----------



## Agri (Dec 5, 2011)

ebs001 said:


> ...how many people would want make the sacrifices that these two made in terms of creature comforts. Baldwin became a vegetarian and would spend days at sea without going into port because he had no money. One time he went 45 days straight at sea.


\

There's the rub. Personally I put very little stock in creature comforts. I'll be living in bivy sac most of this summer.

My main concern is the quality of the boat. If you want to explore the ocean in style, a 10k boat is not the option for you.



Cruiser2B said:


> ....i feel like i will have a blue water capable boat for about 12-13000 when all said and done. best part is it will all be new and i will have done all the work.
> 
> check it out at
> 
> svsalacia.blogspot.com


Thanks for posting your costs after purchase. I definitely think if your getting the boat for 10k you should probably expect to put another 10k into her for upgrades. The thing is at least you have the boat, you can do the upgrades on your own schedule, getting the boat ready however fast you want and still enjoy sailing her as you prepare.


----------



## Cruiser2B (Jan 6, 2011)

"Thanks for posting your costs after purchase. I definitely think if your getting the boat for 10k you should probably expect to put another 10k into her for upgrades. The thing is at least you have the boat, you can do the upgrades on your own schedule, getting the boat ready however fast you want and still enjoy sailing her as you prepare."

Argi,

No problem on posting my experience, hopefully it has help. You hit the nail on the head, she will be done in due time and as money allows. We will sail here in the mean time. Best of all it allows me to adjust and change things as I see fit. I can change things to suit my needs and wants, the best part is I will know every system on the boat which I think is paramount for anyone cruising offshore.


----------



## CruiseICW (Jul 24, 2011)

I used to own an Albin Vega, now I have an Allied Seawind 30. (In my humble opinion) The Allied is a much heavier, more comfotable boat.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

I'll bet you could pick up this baby for say $15K, and she looks to be already tricked out for blue water sailing:

1973 Palmer Johnson 30 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

Good luck


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

Unless you find someone looking to give a boat away, I don't think 10Gs will buy a boat ready to tackle the high seas. If you get a basket case hull, like I did, for around 10Gs, it will take another 10Gs at LEAST, even if you do the major work yourself. There are just too many things to be done to equip a boat to get it up to snuff: Rigging replacement, liferaft, EPIRB, Radar, Nav equip and software, charts, sea anchor/drogue, multiple anchors/rodes/chain, an SSB, jacklines, storage, storm sails, solar power, battery systems, etc., etc. There's just a lot of stuff needed to get a boat even marginally safe to take offshore.


----------



## Agri (Dec 5, 2011)

Agreed. As I stated previously though least you already have the boat.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

casey1999 said:


> I'll bet you could pick up this baby for say $15K, and she looks to be already tricked out for blue water sailing:
> 
> 1973 Palmer Johnson 30 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com
> 
> Good luck


Jaysus, it's a freakin' slave ship. Yeah, it ticks all the boxes for "single -handed non-stop circumnavigation" but that interior is like a menstruating Goth chick- dark, gloomy, and cramped. And that up-and-over bridgedeck and hatch with those postage stamp companionway steps would be a nightmare in the dark, or in any sort of weather.

If you weren't half-crazy when you left, you sure as hell would be when you got back aboard that boat.


----------



## sailpower (Jun 28, 2008)

Areyto: AREYTO IS FOR SALE!!!


----------



## CapnBilll (Sep 9, 2006)

Agri said:


> Agreed. As I stated previously though least you already have the boat.


Upgrades don't have to be done all at once, but if you start with a "toy" boat, all the money in the world can't change that.


----------



## okawbow (Feb 15, 2007)

It is possible to spend under $10,000 and sail blue water. I bought a 1967 Cheoy Lee 31 ketch for $2,000. We spent a year getting the boat ready for a 3500nm trip, and ended up spending less than 10k. This included buying and rebuilding an old Albin diesel to replace the worn engine that came in the boat. We also replaced the wood masts with heavy duty aluminum, replaced the chainplates, and beefed up the mast steps. The standing rigging was heavy duty and nearly new, so we reused most of it. I bought new running rigging lines in bulk, and replaced all of them. I cut inspection holes in several places on the rudder, and reglassed it. 

We focused on making the boat solid and safe, but didn't spend money on cosmetics. We bought a used offshore liferaft, a new EPIRB, a surplus parachute, 500' of heavy line, and a 33# anchor. I made a swing stove that used sterno for fuel. Our power system was a 40W solar panel, and 2 batterys. We navigated with paper charts, laptop with all US charts and an old Magellan 5000 GPS, with 2 backups. 

We did about 1500 miles out of sight of land, including a 500 mile passage from Mobile to Key West. The rest was coastal and 2-3 day hops offshore. I was prepared to go to Bermuda and back, but my wife was against it. I always felt safe and in control of the boat, even in thunderstorms and high winds. 

Realisticly, most people don't have the time or skill to do what we did. It's also hard to find a solid boat for $2000. But, it is possible.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

bljones said:


> Jaysus, it's a freakin' slave ship. Yeah, it ticks all the boxes for "single -handed non-stop circumnavigation" but that interior is like a menstruating Goth chick- dark, gloomy, and cramped. And that up-and-over bridgedeck and hatch with those postage stamp companionway steps would be a nightmare in the dark, or in any sort of weather.
> 
> If you weren't half-crazy when you left, you sure as hell would be when you got back aboard that boat.


I was thinking the same thing. But she looks strong, well taken care of and properly equiped. Why would a boat be designed this way?


----------



## Agri (Dec 5, 2011)

bljones said:


> Jaysus, it's a freakin' slave ship. Yeah, it ticks all the boxes for "single -handed non-stop circumnavigation" but that interior is like a menstruating Goth chick- dark, gloomy, and cramped. And that up-and-over bridgedeck and hatch with those postage stamp companionway steps would be a nightmare in the dark, or in any sort of weather.
> 
> If you weren't half-crazy when you left, you sure as hell would be when you got back aboard that boat.


Hey I've lived in a Cal 25, this thing looks like a step up from that. Not sure I like the interior access though. Other then that I like the interior.


----------

